# Clean and Shiny announce Swissvax



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Clean and Shiny are proud to announce its association with Swissvax as both a reseller and an authorised detailer with imediate effect.

With effect from the 23rd July 2007 Clean and Shiny have terminated thier contract with Zymöl as an approved reseller and will no longer be stocking their products.

Swissvax are world renound suppliers of the finest car care products. Established in 1930 in Switzerland and boasting proven swiss precision in the development, production and quality of the their products-Swissvax handcrafting their waxes have firmly stamped their presence on the world car detailing and preparation scene.

The full range of Swissvax products will be available to purchase directly from our store soon and we are delighted to have already started taking bookings for full Swissvax Details for customers cars for 2007 and into 2008!

For more information on the exciting range of Swissvax products and services Clean and Shiny will be able to provide please drop an email to 
[email protected] and you will be added to thier Swissvax mailing list.


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

When i asked you about this you said no 

Ahh well expect a fairly reasonable size order from me soon-ish


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

more Zymo1 stock for sale then

But i am thinking of changing to the swissvax anyway

Wont be long till Zymo1 have no resellers


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Seems everyone who dumps Zymo1 goes Swissvax instead  My local 360 is all Swissvax now.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

good move... congrats.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Woot. Very good move indeed :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm made up for you John mate.

I'm really looking forward to some of the high end Swissvax details I know that you're going to start posting on here pretty soon.

I think that some of us had almost forgotten what a cracking detailer you are, and enjoyable posts you put up of your details. I can't wait to start reading your write ups again mate:thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Sweet, well done mate, pleased for you  :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

jacoda434 said:


> more Zymo1 stock for sale then
> 
> But i am thinking of changing to the swissvax anyway
> 
> Wont be long till Zymo1 have no resellers


I dont know if you mean us or you!

If you mean us. Its a no. We dont have any stock and even if we did we couldnt sell it as we are no longer authorised....

I know what you mean about resellers.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Finally announced i;ve biting my tounge for a few weeks now lol.

Congrats


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Richy888 said:


> When i asked you about this you said no
> 
> Ahh well expect a fairly reasonable size order from me soon-ish


Hi Richy,

When we spoke it wasnt prudent to be saying we would or we wouldnt be supplying and detailing with it as until very recently the situation had not been confirmed.

Didnt want to count my chickens as anything could have happened.

Look forward to talking to you about prospective purchases though :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> good move... congrats.





13yearoldetailer said:


> Woot. Very good move indeed :thumb:





Refined Reflections said:


> Sweet, well done mate, pleased for you  :thumb:


Thanks Guys for the positive words - Appreciated.



L200 Steve said:


> I'm made up for you John mate.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to some of the high end Swissvax details I know that you're going to start posting on here pretty soon.
> 
> I think that some of us had almost forgotten what a cracking detailer you are, and enjoyable posts you put up of your details. I can't wait to start reading your write ups again mate:thumb:


Well, I did a Harly Davidson Fatboy on Monday and I think that will be the first detail up. :thumb:

The whole Swissvax thing has been a long time in the planning but I am very pleased with the outcome 

Thanks again for the kind words.

Johnny


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

You sly old fox  , well done mate may your success continue :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

As already said mate well done and hoping it works for all at C&S :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Glad to hear it John:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one Johnny


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Richy,
> 
> When we spoke it wasnt prudent to be saying we would or we wouldnt be supplying and detailing with it as until very recently the situation had not been confirmed.
> 
> ...


Thats alrite mate :thumb: I am glad you got the contract 

I have made one swissvax purchase already and i was pleased with it 

Expectp a PM sometime next month  as i have just got a contract detailing 2 cars a month :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

So, would you be stocking any sample-sized bottles  

I've got the itch :lol:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice one, that's good news.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well Done Johnny ...I look forward to seeing some of the details that you have got lined up ... Congrats mate


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one John, pleased for you mate, I did have a thought you may, can't wait to get in some more Swissvax from C&S :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done mate, congratulations


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done mate, looks like another excuse for an order! Tom x


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

cool all the best with it from now on!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Nice one chaps, even more chance on a spend-up on the open day now

Dam you Johnny, Damon I take it all back Johnny is trying to sell me stuff :thumb: JOKE!!!!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice move, will be interested in the future details with Swissvax and will be looking to get some soon :thumb:


----------



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

Great 

Looking foward to talking to you.:wave: 

Alwyn


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Well done John, looking forward to an exciting future mate.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice one Johnny watch out for an order soon! :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

maybe the finest wax but not every car care product they make is the best.
Nice switch Mr Shiny.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Glad you took this move! As soon as you have stock I shall be ordering some!


----------

